

Official UK government attempt at censorship - ab9
http://blog.nearlyfreespeech.net/2012/10/06/official-uk-government-attempt-at-censorship/

======
Joeboy
So, from what I can readily tell, the UK government has an injunction to stop
<http://badger-killers.co.uk/> from identifying people involved with the
planned cull of badgers in the UK, the supposed intent of which is to prevent
the spread of bovine TB. Presumably this is because animal rights activists in
the UK have a track record of threatening violence / property damage against
people involved in harming animals. Unfortunately this obviously also
interferes with the normal and democratic ways in which the cull might be
challenged.

FWIW, personally I say screw the the cull and the censorship attempt.

------
pasbesoin
I thought that, in the U.S. at least, the use of a legal threat itself as
extortion (as opposed the merits of a posited case, itself) was a serious
"gray area" if not outright illegal in itself.

"We will take you to court to ruin you." (That being the primary objective,
rather than the winning of whatever case is filed.) I imagine the UK has its
own views on this, but wouldn't such an approach -- blatantly expressed --
receive serious scrutiny from any competent U.S. judge?

